
Two Trains Puzzle - jimsojim
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/TwoTrainsPuzzle.html
======
dalke
The oldest telling of this puzzle I know of is Wigner's account of Max Born
posing the question to von Neumann in the 1920s:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTS9O0CoVng&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTS9O0CoVng&feature=youtu.be&t=1006)
. In that version, it was a pair of bicycles, not a pair of trains.

